# problemi coi driver nvidia

## nomadsoul

salve a tutti,

sono un possessore di una geforce2 440mx.

da tempo voglio mettere i fatidici driver nvidia per linux così vedo come mi girano i giochi su linux  :Very Happy: 

la cosa è di semplice attuazzione: emerge nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel e i soliti modprobe nvidia l'aggiunta in molues.d.autoload/kernel-tuo della riga nvidia e l'edit di XF86config, cn l'aggiunta delle glx e di nvidia come driver al posto dei + generici nv...

questo l'avevo fatto e non mi dava nessun problema (non so se i giochi giravano ma il logo nvidia mi veniva quando davo startx)

il problema è sorto quando ho dovuto/voluto formattare e ripartire dallo stage1 (avevo un saaacco di tempo libero) ho fatto tutto a regola (almeno credo). al momento fatidico vado a dare startx e *badabam* il sistema si pianta lo schermo rimane nero con dei segni strani sparsi per il monitor con i colori delle scritte della bash ma incomprensibili.. e quel punto devo togliere fisicamente la corrente e riavviare...

allora mi sn detto.. sono un ghey io.. ho dato

emerge -C nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx

ho tirato giù i driver nuovi di nvidia dal loro sito li ho installati editati i soliti parametri ma stessa solfa...

negli altri topic non ho trovato situazioni del genere, ma comunque ho provato lo stesso le ottimizzazzione/configurazioni varie suggerite per XFree.. ma senza risultati...

prima di montarci su una ati di un amico volevo vedere se riuscivo a far rivivere questa...

grazie a tutti

----------

## MyZelF

Che kernel usi? I log di X dicono nulla di utile?

Io tempo fa avevo risolto un problema simile usando il support AGP dei driver nvidia:

```
Option "NvAGP" "1"
```

----------

## nomadsoul

sis cusate le poche info ma ero suonato  :Razz: 

allora il kernel è il gentoo-sources r7 (2.4.22 se non sbaglio)

i log esattamente dove li pesco e quali devo postare?

----------

## MyZelF

Prova a leggere il log di X (in /var/log) e vedi se dà qualche informazione utile.

----------

## nomadsoul

ok grazie mille.

sbirciando Xfree86.log.old sn arrivato a presumere di aver sbagliato qualcosa io da qualche parte. quindi mi sn messo sotto di cervello io e ho lanciato l'installer di nvidia cn l'opzione -e (expert mode) e gli ho passato alcune directory io... a sto punto l'errore è scomparso ma ne è venuto fuori uno nuovo...

```

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

```

+ sotto leggevo a consolle mi diceva che il modulo nvidia è la versione vecchia (quella di emerge) mentre le glx sono quelle nuove e che non vanno d'accordo, giustamente.

ma nel log leggo

```

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.5336

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.5336

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

```

ora io mi domando...a sto punto a chi devo credere?? come risolvere??

tnx all e scusate se sn logorroico ma oramai devo fare lo sborone con un amico e far girare i giochi sotto linux  :Razz: 

p.s. per scrupolo riporto tutto il log di xfree per la sessione che mi ha dato l'errore (ora sn con gli nv)

```

XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1

Release Date: 15 August 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.22-gentoo-r7 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 17 March 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Mon Mar 22 01:29:37 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Daewoo"

(**) |   |-->Device "GeForce2"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) XKB: model: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) XKB: layout: "it"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

   XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

   XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

   XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x80010044, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,0691 card 0000,0000 rev c4 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,8598 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 1106,0686 card 1106,0000 rev 1b class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:07:1: chip 1106,0571 card 0000,0000 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:4: chip 1106,3057 card 0000,0000 rev 20 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8040 rev 08 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 08 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0171 card 1043,8007 rev a3 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:4), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] rev 163, Mem @ 0xe8000000/24, 0xd0000000/27, 0xd8000000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe7ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [2] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [2] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.5336

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.5336

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA XFree86 Driver  1.0-5336  Wed Jan 14 18:30:46 PST 2004

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [11] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [12] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 565

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of NVIDIA internal AGP requested

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xE8000000

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

----------

## MyZelF

L'ultima versione dei driver nvidia è presente in portage ma ancora masked, per installarla:

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nvidia-kernel
```

oppure 

```
# emerge nvidia-kernel
```

dopo aver aggiunto le righe

```
media-video/nvidia-kernel          ~x86

media-video/nvidia-glx             ~x86
```

al file /etc/portage/package.keywords (crealo se non esiste).

----------

## nomadsoul

eheh anche tu sei uno di quelli che non dorme mai.. ok ora provo tnx  :Razz: 

EDIT:

hem come si fa la tilde?? (quella prima di x86)

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

RIEDIT:

il grande dubbio che mi rimane è perchè se x dice che carica il modulo nuovo poi se ne esce che sta caricando quello vecchio??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *nomadsoul wrote:*   

> hem come si fa la tilde?? (quella prima di x86)

 

AltGr + tasto_vicino_a_backspace

----------

## nomadsoul

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> AltGr + tasto_vicino_a_backspace

 

tnx  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *nomadsoul wrote:*   

> il grande dubbio che mi rimane è perchè se x dice che carica il modulo nuovo poi se ne esce che sta caricando quello vecchio??

 

Ho letto il post ma non ho capito dove vedi che carica quello vecchio.

----------

## nomadsoul

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ho letto il post ma non ho capito dove vedi che carica quello vecchio.

 

me lo diceva a video dopo gli errori di xfree c'era scritto tipo api mismatch e poi diceva che il modulo del kernel è diverso da etcetc...

cmq

ho emergiato la ebuild unmasked ed ecco il risultato:

si è piantato tutto lo stesso coi soliti caratteri ed ecco...

 il mio XF86Config si è come dire... sputtanato...

tutti caratteri senza senso... ho dovuto rifare xf86config...

help!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Con il driver nv normale funziona tutto.

----------

## nomadsoul

anche le glx???? e i giochi??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *nomadsoul wrote:*   

> anche le glx???? e i giochi??

 

No non va opengl con i driver nv era solo per sapere se davano problemi anche quelli.

----------

## nomadsoul

ah ecco.. mi mancava il ? allora  :Razz: 

si cn nv tutto ok.. ora infatti sn sotto kde con nv

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai provato come ha detto MyZelF? Se si ha dato lo stesso errore?

----------

## nomadsoul

sis cusate mi ero dimenticato

l'errore che ho postato prima, quello cioè che mi dice che ho nvidia-kernel e nvidia-glx diversi l'ho potuto leggere solo impostando

```

Option "NvAGP" "1"

```

xò cmq non parte e senza si pianta tutto l'ambaradan

ricapitolando:

con nv x parte

con nvidia senza option si freeza il sistema e appaiono dei caratteri senza senso a video

con nvidia con option NvAGp abilitata non parte e mi diceva che nvidia-kernel è diverso da nvidia-glx (questo solo a video anche se nei logs di x si legge che fa partire la stessa versione di entrabe..)

----------

## MyZelF

 *nomadsoul wrote:*   

> sis cusate mi ero dimenticato
> 
> l'errore che ho postato prima, quello cioè che mi dice che ho nvidia-kernel e nvidia-glx diversi l'ho potuto leggere solo impostando
> 
> 

 

ma ti da ancora questo errore dopo avere emerso la versione masked presente in portage?  :Confused: 

Puoi postare l'errore preciso?

----------

## nomadsoul

dopo aver emerso la versione masked si pianta tutto e il log rimane illeggibile con catarreti tipo ^A^D^Setcetc e il monitor diventa nero con carattesi senza senso sparsi...

----------

## doom.it

puoi postare la sezione dei moduli di XF86Config?

----------

## nomadsoul

```

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

#    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

```

----------

## nomadsoul

Allora, sempre più colto dalla disperazione e dal rosicamento interno sn tornato sulla shell ho dato un bel

```

emerge -C nvidia-kernel

emerge -C nvidia-glx

```

seguito poi da

```

emerge nvidia-kernel

emerge nvidia-glx

modprobe nvidia

```

e ho ben controllato con lsmod che l'avesse caricato

ho poi editato l'Xfree config così

in Modules

Load "glx"

sotto la conf della scheda

Driver "nvidia"

Option "NvAGP" "1"

e poi ho dato un bello startx

ed ecco il log:

```

This is a pre-release version of XFree86, and is not supported in any

way.  Bugs may be reported to XFree86@XFree86.Org and patches submitted

to fixes@XFree86.Org.  Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions,

please check the latest version in the XFree86 CVS repository

(http://www.XFree86.Org/cvs).

XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1

Release Date: 15 August 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.22-gentoo-r7 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 17 March 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Tue Mar 23 19:54:58 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "daewoo"

(**) |   |-->Device "GeForce2"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc104"

(**) XKB: model: "pc104"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "it"

(**) XKB: layout: "it"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

   XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

   XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

   XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,0691 card 0000,0000 rev c4 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,8598 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 1106,0686 card 1106,0000 rev 1b class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:07:1: chip 1106,0571 card 0000,0000 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:4: chip 1106,3057 card 0000,0000 rev 20 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 1102,0002 card 1102,8040 rev 08 class 04,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:1: chip 1102,7002 card 1102,0020 rev 08 class 09,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0b:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0171 card 1043,8007 rev a3 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe9ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:4), (-1,-1,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] rev 163, Mem @ 0xe8000000/24, 0xd0000000/27, 0xd8000000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe7ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [2] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [2] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [4] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.4496

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.4496

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NVIDIA XFree86 Driver  1.0-4496  Wed Jul 16 19:06:03 PDT 2003

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xea000000 - 0xea0000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xd807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xe8000000 - 0xe8ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [11] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [12] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] 0   0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [20] 0   0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 565

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of NVIDIA internal AGP requested

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xE8000000

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(II) UnloadModule: "nvidia"

(II) UnloadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send

the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.0.log".

Please report problems to xfree86@xfree86.org.

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Invece di dare

```
# emerge nvidia-kernel
```

dai il comando

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nvidia-kernel
```

----------

## nomadsoul

questo mi è stato proposto qualche post sopra.. così facendo, e dando la stessa configurazione a xfree mi si pianta tutto nella solita  modalità (schermo nero, caratteri senza senso e log di x illeggibile)

cmq riprovo...

----------

## nomadsoul

riemerso la masked dopo aver rimosso la precedente emersione...

config vari come sopra...

stessa solfa

schermo nero caratteri senza senza e log di x illeggibile...

----------

## MyZelF

Già che ci siamo, posta anche l'output di dmesg...  :Wink: 

----------

## nomadsoul

ora non ho nvidia caricato come modulo dato che sn cn nv.. 

devo caricarlo??

cmq ecco l'output ora

```

Linux version 2.4.22-gentoo-r7 (root@cdimage) (gcc version 3.3.2 20031218 (Gento

o Linux 3.3.2-r5, propolice-3.3-7)) #1 Wed Mar 17 20:19:36 CET 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fff0000 - 000000000fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fff3000 - 0000000010000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

255MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 65520

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 61424 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 798.145 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 1564.67 BogoMIPS

Memory: 256364k/262080k available (1611k kernel code, 5328k reserved, 99k data,

296k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Buffer cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

CPU serial number disabled.

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Intel Pentium III (Coppermine) stepping 06

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb020, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Using IRQ router VIA [1106/0686] at 00:07.0

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

Starting kswapd

VFS: Disk quotas vdquot_6.5.1

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.26

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:0b.0

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 Fast Ethernet at 0xd0800000, 00:48:54:67:76:40, IRQ 11

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139B'

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: Detected Via Apollo Pro chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe0000000

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00beta4-2.4

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

hda: Maxtor 6Y080L0, ATA DISK drive

hdc: ASUS CD-S400/A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: attached ide-disk driver.

hda: 160086528 sectors (81964 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=9964/255/63

hdc: attached ide-cdrom driver.

hdc: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM drive, 128kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

Creative EMU10K1 PCI Audio Driver, version 0.20, 20:21:49 Mar 17 2004

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 00:0a.0

emu10k1: EMU10K1 rev 8 model 0x8040 found, IO at 0xdc00-0xdc1f, IRQ 5

ac97_codec: AC97 Audio codec, id: 0x8384:0x7609 (SigmaTel STAC9721/23)

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 32768)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

FAT: bogus logical sector size 0

reiserfs: found format "3.6" with standard journal

reiserfs: checking transaction log (device ide0(3,4)) ...

for (ide0(3,4))

ide0(3,4):Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 296k freed

Adding Swap: 1004052k swap-space (priority -1)

eth0: Setting half-duplex based on auto-negotiated partner ability 0000.

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

```

----------

## MyZelF

Sono un po' perplesso, perchè nemmeno qui vedo nulla di strano. 

L'ultima cosa che posso consigliare è di provare con un kernel diverso, magari un vanilla 2.4 o 2.6. Dopo aver ricompilato il nuovo kernel dovrai riemergere anche i driver nvidia.

----------

## nomadsoul

ho provato con gli mm-sources e con un 2.6.4 e un 2.6.3 lisci.. stavolta rimane solo nero.. e cmq ho letto che gli mm-sources non ci vanno..

domani proverò coi vanilla...

----------

## stuart

sono perplesso solo su una cosa, magari dico una cavolata:

in /lib/modules/nomedeltuokernel/kernel (poi non mi ricordo, vado a memoria, scrivo da un altro pc)

dovrebbe esserci il modulo nvidia

quando tu  hai fatto prima accept keywords, poi l'hai tolto, poi l'hai rimesso forse il modulo è rimasto e sul kernel hai una versione dei driver nvidia e come glx un'altra

allora cancellalo a mano per essere sicuro e prova a dare ancora:

 ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nvidia-kernel

un problema simile al tuo l'avevo avuto sul portatile e l'avevo risolto così

oppure scaricati come ha detto qualcuno prima di me un  kernel differente, così fai tutto da zero

p.s. per gli mm-sources non va il 2.6.5 rc1 mm1, il 2.6.4 r2 và benissimoLast edited by stuart on Thu Mar 25, 2004 6:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nomadsoul

ok stasera riprovo tnx a tutti..

----------

## shanghai

Ciao  :Smile: 

Anche se ha me non è mai successo, so che può capitare che usando delle cflags troppo aggressive il sistema abbia dei malfunzionamenti... non è che magari nel ripartire da zero hai usato flags troppo aggressive?

----------

## nomadsoul

eh ci stavo pensando stanotte...

le mi CFLAGS sono queste:

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops"

```

sono troppo "aggressive"??

p.s. ora ha iniziato a svaccarmisi la konsole.. non mi parte +.. ho gia fatto un casino di tentativi cn lu in chat..ma nisba.. vabbè sn un pelo offtopic... mi sa che a breve riparto.. ma  allora che CFLAGS posso mettere per essere meno aggressivo e più stabbile?

----------

## shanghai

 *nomadsoul wrote:*   

> eh ci stavo pensando stanotte...

 

Scommetto che non ci hai dormito ghghghgh   :Razz: 

Scherzi a parte lo sono anche meno della media: considera che la compilazione "standard" effettuata per i liveCD è più aggressiva... in questo senso potresti spingerti un passo più in là e passare a -O3 (binari più grandi e veloci, importante ottimizzazione basata sull'architettura) e aggiungere -pipe (flag perfettamente sicura che riduce i tempi di compilazione), a meno che naturalmente tu non abbia scelto apposta delle flag più "morbide". Non credo che il tuo problema siano le flag  :Confused: 

A questo punto non credo che abbiamo risolto il problema   :Sad:  ma forse potrai avere un desktop più responsivo -appena riuscirai a farlo funzionare  :Smile: 

In bocca al lupo  :Smile: 

----------

## MyZelF

<OT>

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> considera che la compilazione "standard" effettuata per i liveCD è più aggressiva

 

Se non sbaglio i Live CD 2004 sono compilati semplicemente con "-O2 -pipe".

E se volete un parere in controtendenza, chiedete a OKreZ se sia meglio -O3 o -O2...  :Smile: 

</OT>

----------

## nomadsoul

[OT]

se di qui a maggio non riesco a farla funzionare al webb.it indirrò un concorso..  :Razz: 

[/OT]

----------

## OKreZ

<OT>

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Se non sbaglio i Live CD 2004 sono compilati semplicemente con "-O2 -pipe".
> 
> E se volete un parere in controtendenza, chiedete a OKreZ se sia meglio -O3 o -O2... 

 

Lo stage 3 per pentium4 e' compilato con

```
-O2 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer
```

e cosi' presumo siano compilati i pacchetti contenuti nel secondo cd (packages-etc...).

Per quanto riguarda -O3 vs -O2, ho constatato questo: prima che mi si fottesse l'hd  :Evil or Very Mad:  compilavo tutto con -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer; una volta cambiato hd, per avere velocemente gentoo operativa ho effettuato una installazione GRP, kde 3.2 compreso, ed ho notato che il tempo di caricamento di kde era visibilmente inferiore a prima. Ho attribuito la differenza alle diverse flag di compilazione, ed in effetti compilando kde 3.2.1 con -O2 il tempo di caricamento e' rimasto inferiore... percio' per me meglio -O2 di -O3 (ancora da verificare appieno pero'...)

</OT>

----------

## nomadsoul

dopo varie reinstallazioni ed esecuzioni alla lettera della guida.. io sn sempre qua...

l'unica cosa che ho notato che non e' ancora stata detta e' che quando faccio lsmod mi da

module      size           used by

nvidia      12345         -

e' normale quel - ???

inoltre ora non mi da piu' caratteri a caso ma mi rimane lo schermo nero e mi si pianta il pc.. e basta...

edit:

 a sto punto le provo tutte...

il problema ha iniziato ad apparire quanto ho cambiato il case...

----------

## Sym

Io invece ho lo stesso problema (schermo nero se carico X con il modulo proprietario) dopo aver upgradato da un 2.6.1 a un 2.6.5-rc2-mm4. Non ho ancora perso tempo sulla cosa, se scopro qualcosa di utile ti faccio sapere. Ciao   :Smile: 

----------

## nomadsoul

se non sbaglio sul forum gentoo parlavano degli mm-sources e dei drivers nvidia...

in pratica una delle ultime versioni di questo kernel non puo' funzionare perche' hanno implementato lo stack a 4k e basta o una cosa simile.. non mi ricordo bene cmq se cerchi trovi qualcosa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sym

 *nomadsoul wrote:*   

> se non sbaglio sul forum gentoo parlavano degli mm-sources e dei drivers nvidia...
> 
> in pratica una delle ultime versioni di questo kernel non puo' funzionare perche' hanno implementato lo stack a 4k e basta o una cosa simile.. non mi ricordo bene cmq se cerchi trovi qualcosa 

 

Grazie, cerco   :Smile: 

----------

## pascalbrax

uhm... sara' una cavolata ma

1) hai controllato che l'alimentatore non sia allo stremo? (queste schede accellerate 3d ciucciano come una sanguisuga)

2) hai letto le FAQ della nvidia?

3) puoi provare a montare un'altra scheda nvidia e vedere se da lo stesso problema?

----------

## nomadsoul

per l'alimentatore non so.. ha sempre funzionato e poi non ho molta roba su.. un p3 800, un hard disk, una scheda di rete, un lettore cd che non uso mai, e la nvidia...

forse recupero una geforce e poi provo.. ma la cosa brutta e' che la prima volta ha funzionato bene tutto...

----------

